# Isthmusectomy



## schuchmanb (Jul 25, 2018)

Does anyone know the correct CPT code for a thyroid isthmusectomy with lateral margins.  Was looking at 60200 vs 60210.  Not sure margins alone qualify for 60210, but thought this was more than a transection (60200) as well.  Thanks in advance.


----------

